# Discount card



## Queengoddess (Oct 27, 2019)

I’m a new team member. I know we get 10% discount. Is there a discount card we have to get or do we just say we’re a team member?


----------



## Anelmi (Oct 27, 2019)

ALL of your questions can and should be answered by your in-store HR, TLs and other TMs.


----------



## xNightStockerx (Oct 27, 2019)

At my store they give you a temporary paper one until the permanent one comes in.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 27, 2019)

Don’t tell,,,  ask at your store. This is not public information.


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 27, 2019)

Should have been covered in your orientation. If you missed it or forgot, go talk to your HR


----------



## jackandcat (Oct 30, 2019)

Queengoddess said:


> I’m a new team member. I know we get 10% discount. Is there a discount card we have to get or do we just say we’re a team member?


  Ask your ETL-HR.  Be sure to ask them explain the complicated rules on what payment types are excluded from the 10% discount. 

Excluded payment types for TM discount are:  VISA, Mastercard, amex or discover credit or debit card, or PIN debit, unless it's from Target Credit Union. 
Eligible forms of payment for TM discount:  Cash, check, Target CU debit and Target CU credit card are eligible for 10% TM discount.
Eligible also for TM discount: redcard - total discount becomes 14.5%.
Eligible also for TM discount is a target giftcard *BUT* the rules say you aren't supposed to buy yourself a giftcard using excluded payment types to "evade" the rules.
Target's discount rules are complicated. Ask HR to explain or print out the rules, to avoid missing out on the discount.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 30, 2019)

jackandcat said:


> Ask your ETL-HR.  Be sure to ask them explain the complicated rules on what payment types are excluded from the 10% discount.
> 
> Excluded payment types for TM discount are:  VISA, Mastercard, amex or discover credit or debit card, or PIN debit, unless it's from Target Credit Union.
> Eligible forms of payment for TM discount:  Cash, check, Target CU debit and Target CU credit card are eligible for 10% TM discount.
> ...


You forgot one:

Visa, Mastercard, Amex GCs sold at target with target branding can be used too with discount, same policy applies about not buying it for sole purpose of using discount.


----------



## targ77 (Oct 31, 2019)

Queengoddess said:


> I’m a new team member. I know we get 10% discount. Is there a discount card we have to get or do we just say we’re a team member?



When I went to my orientation, there was a paper "Temporary Discount Card" that we got in our packet of stuff.  It's valid for a couple of weeks.


----------

